
Loopt Hires Allen & Co. For Financing Or Sale - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/11/loopt-hires-allen-co-for-financing-or-sale/
======
startingup
It would be nice to know some real stats, like subscribers, revenue etc. not
just vaporous speculation about valuation.

------
vaksel
when companies "hire" banks to help them find financing, is it a flat fee or
performance based?

~~~
jaydub
I would guess that the deal is structured to incentivize the bankers to make
more money for their clients.

------
crabapple
the valuation they cite is a joke. $500 million? haha i'm sorry, 2006 is gone
and won't be returning. loopt would be better off claiming they are a bank and
going to the TARP...probably make more with fewer questions asked!

~~~
axod
1\. Wait until Apple mention your app on an advert

2\. Sell sell sell!!!!!!!!

3\. Profit?

They don't get any traffic to their website, so I guess the question is how
many people they have using their app, and how much cash does that make.

Sounds like they had to do some layoffs recently, so I'm guessing the answer
is "not enough".

